# travelling to egg share



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

I am currently waiting for ICSI treatment and have decided to go privately, however I would like to egg share, cost is an advantage but its the egg share itself that appeals to me. Living in Scotland means nowhere does it here so I would have to travel, has anyone done IVF/ICSI with egg share and travelled for treatment, did you find a good clinic that alllowed you to have some of the basics done at home? how many journeys did you and also you DH have to make? Any clinic reccomendations would be great, currently considering newcastle, manchester, belfast or even london.
can you also let me know any negatives of the experience.
Thanks in advance for lots of questions.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya dobbie
I am currently waiting for icsi on the nhs but have decided to go private,Am too egg sharing i have had my inital consultation and most of my blood tests done,We are in newcastle but decided to travel to darlington which have no regrets wot so eva!!!!!!I asked the same question about how many visits i wud next til the finally treatment and they told me approx 8 visits which isnt bad,theres is a clinic near me called the centre of life in newcastle which i did look into first but for sum reason agreed on cromwell hospital darlington which it amazing lovely people,they also do opening evening every 6weeks and if u attend they knock £190 off ur treatment for ur intial consultation which is £150 and ur partner gets a free semen analysis which is £40 so u cant complian at all with that!i think the next opening evening is roughly 3-4 weeks time! hope that helps u
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Dobbie,

I'm in Scotland too and have the same problem..want to egg share but got to go over the border to do it.

I'm hoping to go to Bourn Hall in Cambridge if we can stay with DH's Nana in Norfolk...if not, looks like CARE Manchester as my mum lives in Liverpool.

vicki x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Vicki, what treatment are you having??
I am really sure want to egg share if possible, don't know why, DH says the travelling would cost as much as we would save, but its not just the money issue. We have been trying for 4 years, 3 of which we have been tracked through the NHS system so I can't imagine what it must be like to have got this far and be told my eggs were not useable.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Dobbie,

I'm not having any treatment at the moment as I'm trying to save to egg share. I had a sterilisation reversal 2 yrs ago Then I had an ectopic in October last year and lost right tube only hope now is IVF which I'm not eligible for on NHS as I have 2 children already, egg sharing is my only hope now as thats the only way I will be able to afford IVF as my new husband has no children of his own. Aberdeen have told me that I have virtually nil chance of conceiving naturally as my other tube will probably be not in the best condition.

Do you have any relatives south of border you could stay with while you're having treatment..or friends?

As for your eggs possibly not being useable the only thing you can do is give it a go and you'll soon find out.

Vicki x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

MrsRedcap said:


> As for your eggs possibly not being useable the only thing you can do is give it a go and you'll soon find out.


my eggs are fine, I was imaging if they weren't - hence the desire to egg share 
I have family in Belfast so was enquiring about the Royal but they haven't got back to me and I can't seem to track down anyone on the phone


----------

